# Game Thread Week of February 1st



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Louisville is up by 10 at home right now against UConn. They are just shooting the ball really well right now, not much in the way of defense being played right now by either team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

UConn is now 3-6 in conference and still has to play @ Syracuse, @ Villanova, and they don't have a cupcake in their final four games. JN called this one awhile ago - they look NIT bound.

How about the show Anderson is putting up against Texas? My goodness.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> UConn is now 3-6 in conference and still has to play @ Syracuse, @ Villanova, and they don't have a cupcake in their final four. JN called this one awhile ago - they look NIT bound.
> 
> How about the show Anderson is putting up against Texas? My goodness.


He is a great, great player, people need to start mentioning him among the elite in college basketball and among the top 15 or so picks in the upcoming draft.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*OOC GOW: #13 Gonzaga vs Memphis*

This is always a fun one to watch. Saturday at 4pm. Thoughts?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Big East GOW: #2 Villanova vs. #8 Georgetown*

Saturday at 12pm. Thoughts?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to miss the UK-Ole Miss game on ESPN tonight. Ole Miss has some good guards that can put UK to the test, but I don't know if they can handle the inside presence that Patterson and Cousins bring. Could be a very good game.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: OOC GOW: #13 Gonzaga vs Memphis*

I wonder who zagsfan likes in this one, lol. I like Memphis somewhat comfortably.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Big East GOW: #2 Villanova vs. #8 Georgetown*

Isn't this where Gameday should be at? I think 'Nova pulls the slight upset.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

We punched em in the mouth in the first half, I'm sure they'll retaliate.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Pretty good game. Ole Miss cut it to 3 a couple of times but Wall, Cousins, and Dodson's outside shooting were too much. I look for Ole Miss to make a serious run in the NCAA tourney.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Pretty good game. Ole Miss cut it to 3 a couple of times but Wall, Cousins, and Dodson's outside shooting were too much. I look for Ole Miss to make a serious run in the NCAA tourney.


Tough to say. They rely on the three ball so they could make a run if they are going down but they just as easily could be one and done. They've beaten Kansas St., and they've also lost at home to Arkansas. Hard to get a real good read on them, imo. First - they need to make sure they get in the tournament.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jermaine Peterson threw off one of the most amazing moves I have seen in a college basketball game against Syracuse. Youtube it!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> Pretty good game. Ole Miss cut it to 3 a couple of times but Wall, Cousins, and Dodson's outside shooting were too much. I look for Ole Miss to make a serious run in the NCAA tourney.





coolpohle said:


> Tough to say. They rely on the three ball so they could make a run if they are going down but they just as easily could be one and done. They've beaten Kansas St., and they've also lost at home to Arkansas. Hard to get a real good read on them, imo. First - they need to make sure they get in the tournament.



I'm pretty sure Ole Miss will end up in the Tourney. Now how far they go depends on how they shoot like you said. Even though Terrico White is my favorite player on the team and one of my favorites in the NCAA the key to Ole Miss is Chris Warren. He is streaky as hell! When he wants to he can fill it up in a hurry and he can distribute with the best PGs too. However you never know what you are going to get with him. When filling out your brackets in regards to Ole Miss go check and see how Warren was playing a few games before the tourney to gauge their success.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Jermaine Peterson threw off one of the most amazing moves I have seen in a college basketball game against Syracuse. Youtube it!!!


That was cool. Pretty hard to pull that off in traffic like he did.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think they'll be in as well - I just wanted to note that they are 4-4 in SEC play right now so they aren't a lock. 

I will keep my eye on them. Their bench looks very solid and Holloway has been a nice inside presence for them, too.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Marquette and Depaul...unless you can guarantee this will be a buzzerbeater like the last one I think I'll watch Dwyane Wade hopefully tear up the Celtics.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Marquette and Depaul...unless you can guarantee this will be a buzzerbeater like the last one I think I'll watch Dwyane Wade hopefully tear up the Celtics.


Yeah, that's a really strange choice by ESPN2. West Virginia vs. Pitt is on the Big East Network.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Battie can really play, and he gets absolutely no credit


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Georgetown at home only up 1 vs South Florida. So stupid. I'm sick of teams playing their best game of the year against Duke.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Depaul is in Chicago? One of the best basketball cities in the country? This is their team? 

Headscratcher.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well, they also have UIC, Northwestern and Loyola in Chicago. The popular Illini team is in Champagne IL, which is like 2 to 3 hours away from Chicago itself.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

USF with the upset, Dominique Jones has been on an absolute tear lately...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I got Vandy and Mississippi State on the SEC Network and it's a pretty good one. Vandy is such a balanced team. They are flying under the radar on the national scene. This is a good example of why Mississippi State is a gamble. I like the team but they are killing me right now. Vandy had them down 14 because MSU couldn't buy a bucket but now they are heating up and have it down do 5. This team is psychotic.

Varnado is a fricken manimal. He will be the leading shotblocker in the NCAA history if he gets 39 more blocks...very impressive.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

George Mason lost to Georgia State, which puts them back to a tie for first place in the CAA instead of solo possession.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Gtown getting beat by USF... totally shocked and surprised. I had them figured for a #2 seed, not so sure now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Attention Vanderbilt: You have a stupid gym.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I've always hated that place...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kansas is having Syracuse`s Depaul moment tonight against Colorado.... up four with seven minutes left.

Big win for South Florida - they look in pretty good shape to get 9-9 in conference

From KP, records adjusted for tonight, but % chances going forward will be much better after the big road win.

Wd Feb 3 (14) Georgetown L, 73-61 64 11% Away 15-7 5-5 
Sun Feb 7 (81) Notre Dame L, 76-73 65 38% Away 
Sat Feb 13 (17) Marquette L, 72-61 62 13% Away 
Tue Feb 16 (60) Cincinnati W, 65-63 64 59% Home 
Sat Feb 20 (88) St. John's W, 67-61 64 73% Home 
Wed Feb 24 (13) Villanova L, 83-69 70 11% Away 
Sat Feb 27 (84) Providence W, 82-76 72 71% Home 
Tue Mar 2 (175) DePaul W, 62-57 60 72% Away 
Sat Mar 6 (43) Connecticut W, 68-67 67 52% Home 
Projected record: 19-11 9-9

I think they might be able to get 10-8 if they can steal a road win at either Notre Dame or Marquette 

They did nothing OOC, so 10-8 is a must for them, or 9-9 with a healthy tournament run or a Marquee win at Villanova.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Absolutely ridiculous bailout call in favour of Kansas and Collins. Colorado up one with 38 second to go... Kansas down one, Collins to the line. BS CALL!!!!!

Collins MISSES!!! Buffs can go for last shot.

Go Colorado... I would love to see SU number one in AP Poll.... never happened in the regular season as long as I have been a fan.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Kansas is having Syracuse`s Depaul moment tonight against Colorado.... up four with seven minutes left.


Colorado isn't nearly as bad as DePaul, though.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ku is playing well so far at OT


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Missouri loses at home.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Colorado isn't nearly as bad as DePaul, though.


Agreed, but they are a bottom of the barrel team in the conference like Depaul, that both teams expected to beat comfortably.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Agreed, but they are a bottom of the barrel team in the conference like Depaul, that both teams expected to beat comfortably.


Actaully CO is not the bottom feeder this year. It is more like Nebraska and Iowa State this season COlorado beat a good Baylor team at home which that team took KU to the wrie at AFH, should have beat K-state, and beat Texas at Austin


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> Colorado isn't nearly as bad as DePaul, though.


DePaul at home isn't that bad. Beating Marquette means you aren't pathetic...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> Actaully CO is not the bottom feeder this year. It is more like Nebraska and Iowa State this season COlorado beat a good Baylor team at home which that team took KU to the wrie at AFH, should have beat K-state, and beat Texas at Austin


Please stop justifying Kansas awful performance against a team that is 2-6 in conference, with a marquee OOC win against.... the Mighty Miami of Ohio at Home.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, but every team is better at home. They've lost to American and FGCU - teams that are both 7-15. That loss, especially considering DePaul was without Koshwal for that game shows how bad they can be sometimes.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Please stop justifying Kansas awful performance against a team that is 2-6 in conference, with a marquee OOC win against.... the Mighty Miami of Ohio at Home.


Hey, let's leave the Miami of Ohio bashing to the trained professionals at Ball State University, thank you very much.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Since nobody seems to like being number 1 I hear the LSU Tigers would take the position. Hell maybe instead of losing the game at number 1 the Tigers might actually buck the trend and win one!:whoknows:

EDIT: Congrats on the red Willo!


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Danka.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What did the fans at WVU do during the Pitt game?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

They kept throwing crap onto the floor...an assistant for Pitt got hit by something and they called a technical on the West Virginia fans.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I hope it wasn't coal... that would hurt a little bit.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A goon coach in a goon school. Not surprising no?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Enough with the UK bashing HB. Geez...


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Indiana is leading Purdue at halftime. I know it's a rivalry game, but damn, Purdue. Step it up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This game between LSU-Tennessee is just ugly. Less then four to go, the teams combined are shooting around 20%.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn this game is a crime against the game of basketball.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have no clue why I bet this game a tie (within 5 points) despite good odds. LSU is a damn disgrace. They score a couple of baskets and are unable to play transition D off a ****ing score. Its like there totally surprised and giddy that they actually hit a shot and forget that they are actually playing a game. Get out of Division One you damn fools. 

I really don't hate LSU, I hate myself for the bet.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I probably would've taken LSU if I had to...they could still turn it around in the 2nd half. They have two really good players in Mitchell and Warren, unfortunately that's all they have.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Same issue in this half... LSU plays better defence off a miss and recovers quickly, but if they score they get all out of sorts..... I guess they have a hell of a lot more experience playing defence off misses.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Not that I need to keep beating this dead horse, but UNC was predicted #1 or #2 in the ACC in the preseason. Wisconsin was projected as low as 9, and no one had them higher than 7 in the Big Ten. Roy is headed for an embarrassing NIT exit, and Bo is on pace for 25 wins again.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Just when you think the Pac 10 situation can not get any more absurd, we now have four teams at 6-4 and two teams at 5-5. Seriously, no one wants to win this conference.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I have no clue why I bet this game a tie (within 5 points) despite good odds. LSU is a damn disgrace. They score a couple of baskets and are unable to play transition D off a ****ing score. Its like there totally surprised and giddy that they actually hit a shot and forget that they are actually playing a game. Get out of Division One you damn fools.
> 
> I really don't hate LSU, I hate myself for the bet.


Dude why didn't you PM me before placing any money on LSU! I would have driven up to Ottawa to personally stop you.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Big East GOW: #2 Villanova vs. #8 Georgetown*

Ya, this is gonna be a big game for both teams, can Villanova establish themselves at a top team by winning on the road or can Georgetown finally start beating the best of the Big East...
Also a match up of 2 different styles, GTown likes to slow it down and play the princeton and Villanova like to push it, whoever controls the tempo should win this
Villanova usually does a better job of imposing themselves on teams but since Georgetown is at home Im gonna give them the slight edge...
Also the PG match up (Wright vs Reynolds/Fisher) is gonna be important to the outcome


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That kid they just showed with Dexter Pittman is HUGE!!!! Kid looked like a giant next to the espn lady.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Georgetown is just giving the business to Nova. Clark is going nuts from 3 point range.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Villanova's defense, especially on the perimeter is ugly. Nice to see it finally getting exposed on national TV.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Villanova's defense, especially on the perimeter is ugly. Nice to see it finally getting exposed on national TV.


It's a ****ing joke that the media perception is this Nova team is better than Syracuse. But what do I know, I've only been saying this for 2+ months.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette just won at Providence. My respect for Buzz Williams is growing an awful lot. Marquette could have folded up shop and waited for next year very easily after all those heartbreaking losses, but they're fighting and they look like a Tournament team to me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> Marquette just won at Providence. My respect for Buzz Williams is growing an awful lot. Marquette could have folded up shop and waited for next year very easily after all those heartbreaking losses, but they're fighting and they look like a Tournament team to me.


Willo and I have been the only ones on the bracket matrix with Marquette in the past month or so. I'll give Buzz credit in that this team has been much better than I thought - mainly because of newcomer Johnson-Odom and the emergence of Butler in a bigger role. Nonetheless, if you want me to praise him for winning four straight games all against teams who won't make the tourney, I'll have to pass on that one.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Willo and I have been the only ones on the bracket matrix with Marquette in the past month or so. I'll give Buzz credit in that this team has been much better than I thought - mainly because of newcomer Johnson-Odom and the emergence of Butler in a bigger role. Nonetheless, if you want me to praise him for winning four straight games all against teams who won't make the tourney, I'll have to pass on that one.


DJO is awesome. Maybe you don't believe in momentum and morale, but I do, and Marquette had to feel bad when they were sitting at 11-8 having lost 5 games by 2 or fewer points. They are currently the 3rd most unlucky team in D1 (per Pomeroy), and when I checked it about a week ago they were BY FAR the unluckiest.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well, Ive been saying they are gonna make it, some tough losses but they have a pretty good team(top 25 talent wise) and should win most of their games after this week


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Winning four straight is good and all - but they put themselves in a situation where they were 2-5 and had to start winning. They blew games against West Virginia and Villanova and losing against DePaul is pitiful. That blame goes more on the coach than anyone else.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Well, Ive been saying they are gonna make it, some tough losses but they have a pretty good team(top 25 talent wise) and should win most of their games after this week


Ehhhhh, I'm not sure if they have top 25 talent. Lazar Hayward plays center, and their guards are either role players (Cubillan and Acker), or VERY young. Johnson-Odom has been huge this year, without him Marquette might have a losing record.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No question that they have top 25 talent. I mean come on, Tennessee is ranked and they have one good player. The reason Marquette isn't ranked is because they can't win close games and don't play defense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Woah, check out Richmond.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

ya watched some of that, Spiders look good, they going to the tournament? and what about dayton with the blow out


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lucky National Audience gets to see Wisconsin.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Duke is like 2 different teams, home team Duke and other Duke


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Duke is like 2 different teams, home team Duke and other Duke


I would say it's more Singler than Duke as a whole.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Eh, they always struggle at BC. If BC had shot 70+% like the others, they'd have been Duke too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I would say it's more Singler than Duke as a whole.


Couldn't be more accurate


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If any of you guys are watching the Wisconsin game... are any of you as in love with Jordan Taylor as I am? He never turns the ball over, is really clutch, and since January 1st he's been pouring in offense in addition to being the team's primary ball handler (seizing the job from senior Trevon Hughes).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Texas isnt winning ****

Kentucky is beating the crap out of LSU


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Several surprising scores. BYU is getting waxed by UNLV at the half. GT is losing at home to NCSU at the half.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

What about Courtney Forston, he is averaging 20/5/6 and Arkansas now has won 4 in a row


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Did anyone else see the Tigers beat Kentucky? Did anyone else take as many Ambiens as I did?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I just saw the game highlight and John Wall pulled a rabbit out of Bo Spencers ***...DOH!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

UTEP is an extremely talented team that would be really good if everybody came back next year. Caracter is the big name, but Moultrie and Jeremy Williams look just as talented. Williams is certainly one of the more underrated prospects out there. Julyan Stone is a heck of a player too, 6'6 PG's just don't come along very often in the C-USA.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> What about Courtney Forston, he is averaging 20/5/6 and Arkansas now has won 4 in a row


Arkansas has found themselves on top of the SEC West. I never would have believed it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Fear the TURTLE! LOL @ UNC.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I've always felt that Roy Williams' coaching was a bit too rigid/predictable, and without the massive talent advantage it really shows. General Greivis sliced that defense to shreds today!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Is this still the gamethread for today's game? I bet a nice chunk of my Superbowl profits on a parlay between Villanova and Kansas.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I would've gone the exact opposite. West Virginia matches up really well with Nova, and there is no way I'd bet against Texas getting points at home needing a win with the talent they have.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I like WV and Kansas. Texas and Villanova are two of the most overrated teams in the country. Right up there with Michigan State.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah that was a shaky click on my mouse for Villanova...trust me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I like WV and Kansas. Texas and Villanova are two of the most overrated teams in the country. Right up there with Michigan State.


After losing four of six, I don't think anyone is overrating them. Nonetheless, this is a game they know they have to have so they will be hungry.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I love the Texas talent but I hate the execution of that talent.

And you are right about the WVU-VU matchup. They are so long and mobile against the Nova guards.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nova needs to hold on to this lead. Their passing is great. If you are a fan of guards there really is no better team in the nation than Villanova for you to watch.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Very impressive first half from Villanova as they are shooting lights out. Will be interesting to see if they can keep it up.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

FIsher is a hell of a player, but West Virginia is a 2nd half team Im expecting a comeback


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't think Nova can keep shooting 61%.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't think Nova can keep shooting 61%.


Luckily with the lead they've built they don't have too. As long as the two halves don't average out and they shoot a respectable % in the second half they can stay on top. They need to keep the gameplan the same and Scottie Reynolds needs to play defense and be a distributer and not try and get his point average in a hurry.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wow, West Virginia really can't shoot. It's hard to believe this is a good offensive team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Wow, West Virginia really can't shoot. It's hard to believe this is a good offensive team.


I think the majority of their points come off of their fast break due to the defense they play.

Nova is taking way to many gambles on D...you had the lead idiots just play straight up and make it difficult for them. Quit going for silly steals and blocks.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

People can't take watching Wisconsin, but watching sloppy garbage like this passes for "good basketball"????? I've never been more proud to be a fan of a "boring" team. Aside from the athleticism, I don't see anything remarkable about either of these teams. They play like ****ing morons; bad shot selection, horrible fundamentals, careless with the ball, simplistic idiotic offense that seems incapable of creating a good shot etc, etc, etc. I'm not the only one who is dying on the inside while watching this game, am I?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think Nova falls under that category...but I think that WV is succesfully disrupting their natural flow. Sometimes sloppy games are because of offensive ineptitude and sometimes because of defensive pressure which is a big part of the game.

West Virginia's offense on the other hand...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> People can't take watching Wisconsin, but watching sloppy garbage like this passes for "good basketball"????? I've never been more proud to be a fan of a "boring" team. Aside from the athleticism, I don't see anything remarkable about either of these teams. They play like ****ing morons; bad shot selection, horrible fundamentals, careless with the ball, simplistic idiotic offense that seems incapable of creating a good shot etc, etc, etc. I'm not the only one who is dying on the inside while watching this game, am I?


I remember the Syracuse-WVU game being a big pile of slop as well. I think its WVU`s style that just lends to this style of game... add Villanova`s game being different as it is guard oriented and it can be messy.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Great win for Nova. The type of win that puts them in one seed discussion again projection wise.. if they ever left..


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Huggins' style would fit perfectly in the Big-10. Control the tempo, rebound, play physical defense.

That isnt the way Jay Wright wants to play, but good team can win no matter what tempo the game follows.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Huggins' style would fit perfectly in the Big-10. Control the tempo, rebound, play physical defense.
> 
> That isnt the way Jay Wright wants to play, but good team can win no matter what tempo the game follows.


Take bad shots and turn the ball over constantly don't fit in with the Big Ten.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

West Virginia

A:T - 1.4
RPG - 38.5
TO/G - 11.9
PPS - 1.26
Pace - 286th

Wisconsin

A:T - 1.4
RPG - 32.8
TO/G - 9.3
PPS - 1.3
Pace - 339th

What are we complaining about again?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think West Virginia plays a similar style as to Ohio St. The Big Ten isn't nearly as defensive minded as its been in the past.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Thats what im getting at. Huggins is the type of guy that will force teams to play out of their comfort level. Against teams like Villanova who like to run, he will control the tempo. However, he isnt going to ride his teams into the ground when they are capable of getting out in transition.

Cool is right, he coaches like Matta, or should I say Matta coaches like Huggins.

Huggins is going to focus on rebounding and physical defense. The rest is interchangable.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Huggins' style would fit perfectly in the Big-10. Control the tempo, rebound, play physical defense.
> 
> That isnt the way Jay Wright wants to play, but good team can win no matter what tempo the game follows.


Its hard to control the tempo agaisnt a team with good guardplay and Nova always has 5 guys on the floor that can handle the ball well at any given time. Almost every guy on that team can get the shotclock down to 5 and then create their own shot. Very hard to get your own stamp on the game when that happens.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Matta is similar to Huggs but Huggs is the man he can coach anywhere he goes IMO
Even UNC/Kansas/Kentucky etc


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> Matta is similar to Huggs but Huggs is the man he can coach anywhere he goes IMO
> Even UNC/Kansas/Kentucky etc


Huggins definitely can coach and I think could succeed in the NBA, its just a matter of getting guys to buy into his system. That is much easier to do in college than the NBA, which is why Huggins never left for the NBA.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Maybe but I think at this point its proven to be the best choice for college coaches to stay in the NCAA no matter how good they maybe, if any guy could do it, it would be Huggins but even he is way better off in college. Supposedly West Virginia is his dream job and I could seem finishing out his career there and possibily picking up a NT if he keeps going like this. He is bound to get a couple big names in the next season or 2 (even though from what I know their 2010 recruiting class is nothing to brag about).


----------

